# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > القانون الإداري >  أثر عدم تحدي مدة الندب و الوظيفة في قرار الندب على ضوء قضاء المحكمة الإدارية العليا

## اشرف سعد الدين

اختلفت دوائر المحكمة الإدارية العليا بشأن أثر صدور قرار الندب دون تحديد مدة الندب و الوظيفة المنتدب إليها العامل المنتدب ،  فقد ذهبت بعض الأحكام إلى صحة ذلك القرار ، ارتكاناً منها إلى أن مدة الندب محكومة بنص القانون ، كما أن الوظيفة المنتدب إليها محكومة هي الأخرى بنص القانون في هذا الشأن ، حيث أن مدة الندب حدد لها القانون حداً أقصى لا يجوز تجاوزه ، ومنع القانون الندب إلى وظيفة أقل من الوظيفة الحالية للعامل المنتدب ،  في حين ولت بعض الأحكام وجهها نحو عدم صحة ذلك القرار ، إذ يجب أن ينطوي على إعمال لأحكام القانون المذكورة ، فيتم النص فيه على مدة الندب و الوظيفة المنتدب إليها العامل ،  و هاكم الاتجاهين القضائيين سالفي الذكر: 


الإتجاه الأول :  صحة قرار الندب غير المحدد فيه مدة الندب و الوظيفة المنتدب إليها العامل :

فقد قضت المحكمة الإدارية العليا بأن :
"  الندب موقوت بطبيعته ،  إذ يتم على أساس التوقيت و ليس على أساس الدوام و الاستقرار ، و من ثم ناط المشرع بالسلطة المختصة إجراء هذا الندب و حدها دون أن يستوجب عرضها على لجنة شئون العاملين ، فضلا عن أنه عرضة للإلغاء في أي وقت ، لذا أطلق يد الإدارة في إجرائه حتى تستطيع تلبية حاجات العمل ابتغاء حسن سيره و انتظامه ،  وإنه من المستقر أن الموظف بحسب الأصل ليس له الإدعاء بحق مكتسب في العمل في مكان معين أو في البقاء في وظيفة بعينها يشغلها تعييناً أو ندباً ، لأنه في مركز قانوني عام يجوز تغييره في أي وقت .

و من حيث إنه لا صحة لما يدعية المطعون ضده من عدم صحة القرارالمطعون فيه بمقولة أن الندب صدر لمدة غير محددة و بغير تحديد وظيفة ، لا صحة لهذا القول ، ذلك أن عدم تحديد مدة الندب في القرار الصادر به لا يعني أن هذا الندب مطلق ، و إنما يستمد هذا الندب تحديده من قانون نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة الذي جعل لهذا الندب حداً أقصى لا يتجاوز أربعة سنوات ، كما و أن عدم تحديد الوظيفة المنتدب إليها العامل في القرار الصادر بندبه لا يعني أن الندب تم إلى غير وظيفة مما يترتب عليه بطلانه .

ذلك أن المستقرعليه أن القرار الإداري يفترض أن يكون محمولاً على الصحة ما لم يقم الدليل على عكس ذلك بفضل مايحاط به من ضمانات تعين على ذلك ،  و لم يقم المطعون ضده بإثبات أن ندبه تم إلى غير وظيفة أو لوظيفة درجتها أقل من مستوى وظيفته .... كما أنه ليس في الأوراق ما يفيد أن حاجة العمل في الوظيفة الأصلية لا تسمح بندب المطعون ضده إلى إدارة الوايلي التعليمية ، مما يتعين معه الحكم بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه  ".

( الطعن رقم 5142 لسنة 45 ق – جلسة 30/10/2001 ،  الطعن رقم 7145 لسنة 44 ق – جلسة 15/1/2002 )



الإتجاه الثاني :  عدم صحة قرار الندب غير المحدد فيه مدته و الوظيفة المنتدب إليها العامل :

و قضت ذات المحكمة بأن :
"  الأصل أن ندب العامل للقيام بعمل وظيفة أخرى داخل الوحدة أو خارجها أمر تترخص فيه السلطة المختصة بما لها من سلطة تقديرية بمراعاة حاجة العمل ، إلا أنه يتعين على السلطة المختصة عند استعمالها لهذه السلطة ألا تسئ استعمالها ، إذ يجب أن تكون الغاية من الندب تحقيق المصلحة العامة لا مجرد وسيلة لعقاب العامل بإبعاده عن وظيفته الأصلية و أن تكون الوظيفة المنتدب إليها العامل من نفس درجة وظيفته الأصلية أو من درجة تعلوها مباشرة ،  و من ثم يتعين أن يتضمن قرار الندب تحديد الوظيفة المنتدب إليها و أن تكون حاجة العمل في الوظيفة الأصلية تسمح بالندب منها ، و أن يكون الندب مؤقتاً بمدة لا تتجاوز سنة ، و يمكن تجديده حتى أربع سنوات ، و حيث لا يحق بعد انقضاء هذه المدة تجديد الندب إلا لضرورة تستند إلى ذلك التجديد .


و من حيث إنه ترتيباً على ما تقدم و كان الثابت بالأوراق أن القرار المطعون فيه رقم 38 لسنة 1999 لم يتضمن تحديداً لمدة ندب المطعون ضده ، كما جاء القرارالثاني رقم 68 لسنة 1999 خالياً من تحديد الوظيفة المنتدب إليها ، وهذا الإمر يصمهما بعيب مخالفة القانون  " .
( الطعن رقم 9706 لسنة 49 ق – جلسة 16/5/2009 )

و قضت ذات المحكمة بأن :
"  في ظل الأخذ بنظام التوصيف و التقييم الذي يقوم أساساً على الوظيفة و اشتراطات شغلها يتعين أن يتضمن قرارالندب تحديد المسمى الوظيفي للوظيفة المنتدب إليها العامل و إلا وقع القرار باطلا ،  و من حيث إنه لما كان ما تقدم و كان الثابت من الإطلاع على القرار المطعون فيه رقم 1014 لسنة 1996  يبين منه انه تضمن بيان الجهة التي انتدب إليها المطعون ضده و هي إدارة التفتيش الحسابي ، إلا أنه لم يتضمن تحديد الوظيفة المنتدب إليها و ما إذا كانت في مستوى وظيفته التي يعمل فيها وهي خبير أول من الدرجة الثانية التخصصية أم لا ،  و من ثم فإن القرار المطعون فيه يكون قد صدر بالمخالفة لأحكام القانون خليقاً بالإلغاء  ".

( الطعن رقم 6644 لسنة 47 ق – جلسة 16/10/2004 )

اشرف سعد الدين المحامي بالإسكندرية
0126128907

----------

